# What is an EGR valve...



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

and how much should it cost to replace it? I have recently been having an issue with my 97 Kia Sportage that my mechanic diagnosed as an issue with the EGR valve. My car had been pulsing when idling, but would smooth out when I gave it some gas. He took a look at it, and I have no idea what he did, but now it seems to run fine. He still says I need to get the valve. So how much should this be? He is quoting a total of $300 for part and instillation. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

EXAUST GAS RECYCLING VALVE. The price is about right. the part is $100 plus.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> EXAUST GAS RECYCLING VALVE. The price is about right. the part is $100 plus.


I was a little unsure because the guy I go to always quotes me extremely high prices on his services. I still go there because I do not have many options. I was looking around the net last night and happened to find the OEM EGR valve for my vehicle for $70.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Before you do anything, make sure that there isn't a TSB or recall on your EGR. As an example, the EGR on the first-year Pilot that we had went out just past the expiration of the warranty. Because the Pilot has had great problems with this, they replaced it for free.

You never know....

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I was a little unsure because the guy I go to always quotes me extremely high prices on his services. I still go there because I do not have many options. I was looking around the net last night and happened to find the OEM EGR valve for my vehicle for $70.


That's what I just found online. $79 for the valve, $9 for a new gasket.

Depends, how much he charges for labor, and how long it will take to replace. I don't know anything about the Kia. Some cars take longer due to being designed poorly for service. It really shouldn't take long to replace even if it is in a spot thats hard to get to.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> That's what I just found online. $79 for the valve, $9 for a new gasket.
> 
> Depends, how much he charges for labor, and how long it will take to replace. I don't know anything about the Kia. Some cars take longer due to being designed poorly for service. It really shouldn't take long to replace even if it is in a spot thats hard to get to.


Well he quoted the part as $200 plus freight and $100 for labor


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

My parents have a sportage, I'll get my brother to tell me where the EGR valve is and see if you could do it yourself. If it looks easy, I'll take a few pics and lay it out for you. There should be only two or three bolts holding it on. with a vacuum line attached to it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

$300 for an EGR valve installed sounds way too high to me.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have seen EGR valves that cost $150 - $200 (electronically controlled ones), but I checked a few more places online and the price is under $100 at all of them for yours.



-gunut said:


> Well he quoted the part as $200 plus freight and $100 for labor


Oookkkkkk...Labor is a little high, if he does a good job, paying for labor isn't a bad idea (you don't get dirty, gets done quicker, don't have to buy tools, etc.)well, make that a lot high. Price for the part is ridiculous! This is why I'm so glad I have the tools and experience to work on my cars myself.

How _do_ you fell about changing it yourself? Do you have tools? Know anything about under your hood? It really shouldn't be that hard to do. Replacing it on one of my cars would only take about 15 minutes...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> My parents have a sportage, I'll get my brother to tell me where the EGR valve is and see if you could do it yourself. If it looks easy, I'll take a few pics and lay it out for you. There should be only two or three bolts holding it on. with a vacuum line attached to it.


That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> I have seen EGR valves that cost $150 - $200 (electronically controlled ones), but I checked a few more places online and the price is under $100 at all of them for yours.
> 
> Oookkkkkk...Labor is a little high, if he does a good job, paying for labor isn't a bad idea (you don't get dirty, gets done quicker, don't have to buy tools, etc.)well, make that a lot high. Price for the part is ridiculous! This is why I'm so glad I have the tools and experience to work on my cars myself.
> 
> How _do_ you fell about changing it yourself? Do you have tools? Know anything about under your hood? It really shouldn't be that hard to do. Replacing it on one of my cars would only take about 15 minutes...


I am not sure if I would be able to do it or not. If I need help, a friend of mine has a dad that is a mechanic for my city shops. He would be able to help me without a problem


----------

